# Home Star Property Solutions



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

Anyone do work for them?Scratching my head they want us to pay to get paid?:blink: I asked the women let me get this straight you want us to pay $250 or $550 for a Membership Program so we can be paid in 15 Days other wise uptp 60 days???:no:



> _* This program is optional * _
> _
> _We have a *New Membership Program* we're offering our vendors faster payment options when a job is completed!! So you'll receive payment within 15 calendar days of completing all jobs, instead of the typical 45-60day time-frame. This membership fee can also be deducted from an upcoming work order, _so no out of pocket payment's are required._
> 
> ...


Maybe i'm missing something here fellas:blink:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

UnitedFieldInspections said:


> Anyone do work for them?Scratching my head they want us to pay to get paid?:blink: I asked the women let me get this straight you want us to pay $250 or $550 for a Membership Program so we can be paid in 15 Days other wise uptp 60 days???:no:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe i'm missing something here fellas:blink:


The search button is your friend here bro,they've been raked over the coals here ad nausem....:sleep1:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Home Star latest Company meeting, they have also decided you don't have to do everything together...

Its amazing that this company is still around..


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They have ripped off many. You have been warned!:thumbsup:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Anybody who is willing to continue to work for Homestar, or decide to sign up for the "Pay to play" plan is just plain nuts. I'm sure the "gotta feed my family" or "they've been great to me" will go through many peoples heads. As JDRM said, you have been warned. Please don't come back in a few months  about getting screwed. It WILL happen. The cranky old codgers here remember LAMCO aka SCAMCO. They are gone. Homestar is following the same path.........


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

I didn't intend to pay to get paid.ive never heard if that.I said we were gonna pass the first day I got the info sent over.


----------



## damaton (Aug 8, 2012)

Run, or you will to have to file one of these bad boys.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

So, did the lein get their attention?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

I only live about 40 minutes from their office. Maybe I'll pay them a visit this week to see if I can squeeze any money out of them. They still call me every week to see if we'll do any work for them.


----------



## SethNKC (Jan 18, 2013)

We had signed up with them prior, Received a work order at the time it was 10 day payout from completion. After receiving the first work order they stated it was no longer 10 day payout it was 45-60 days because they were behind on billing. We did not do any work for them. So sounds like they keep changing stories here. lol


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

SethNKC said:


> We had signed up with them prior, Received a work order at the time it was 10 day payout from completion. After receiving the first work order they stated it was no longer 10 day payout it was 45-60 days because they were behind on billing. We did not do any work for them. So sounds like they keep changing stories here. lol


 
Then I would advise them that I am 60-90 days out on completing work. . .


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Has anyone got a check from them yet?


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

MKT said:


> Has anyone got a check from them yet?


I hope not another one


----------



## Framer1901 (Nov 2, 2013)

Lamco paid me for pumping a basement and cleaning out a house - it took a phone call 9 months later with the water running in the background - I told the lady I was on the second floor of that house and I was starting to put the water back in the basement that I pumped out, I'd bring the trash back the next day.

It's complicated to file a lien in MI, even for licensed contractors.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Funny this topic has come up again today,I got an email from them today asking about doing some work and did'nt even bother reading the whole thing...anyone that's worth anything is swamped these day's and does'nt have time for such nonsense,if one person can come on this site with a positive comment about Homestar I may entertain actually reading their emails until then..................:yawn:


----------



## MKT (May 7, 2014)

Yeah, I get the occasional call from them asking me to pick up a job. Same response from me - can I get a check?


----------



## opp (Aug 7, 2013)

I have worked with this company since there were Energy REO. 6 years ago. I never had a problem with them paying on the rehab side of their company and have completed several rehabs. I have watched this company start to decline into a horrible company. I stopped doing PP due to a 60 day pay period, if you do get paid. You can not even talk to same people due to people quitting or being fired. I am still waiting to be paid on a remodel and I am 100 days out. I have been forced to file a lien. They will not work with me or return my calls. My advise is to do not do business with these guys.


----------



## TLC Homes (Jan 1, 2015)

opp said:


> I have worked with this company since there were Energy REO. 6 years ago. I never had a problem with them paying on the rehab side of their company and have completed several rehabs. I have watched this company start to decline into a horrible company. I stopped doing PP due to a 60 day pay period, if you do get paid. You can not even talk to same people due to people quitting or being fired. I am still waiting to be paid on a remodel and I am 100 days out. I have been forced to file a lien. They will not work with me or return my calls. My advise is to do not do business with these guys.


Okay, maybe it is just me but every article on here is ripping some company a new one for non-payment. Is there anyone that actually does pay? This site is like turning on the news, someone got shot, someone got robbed, someone got raped, oh btw, it is going to be cold, rainy, and windy next week. Have a great day see you in 6 hours.


----------



## APG (Oct 14, 2014)

If you find a company that has been in business for some time and they arent on here or rippff report, you might be safe.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

TLC Homes said:


> Is there anyone that actually does pay?


Yes, clients you can meet in person, have an office within 60 minutes, and accept invoices on your letterhead.

Seems to be a new wave of subs doing their due diligence after the fact.


----------

